# Sealink Ferry called Dalriada



## Vernal (Feb 10, 2006)

Does anybody know how many ships were built of this Class I Know of 3 :Stena Carrier,Dalriada,Anderida was there anymore
Thanks
Norm


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Norm, I think you might be right with 3 ships, here is a link you might find useful! http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/stena_trailer_1971.htm

Kind regards
Craig


----------



## Vernal (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Craig
I've checked out that Site,and have the same opinion as you do, only 3 but somewhere I read that there were more maybe they were mistaken by ships that look similar
Thanks once again
Norm


----------



## Dave437 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Norm. There was another of Dalriadas sisters here in Stranraer. She was called Ulidia, but I don't know her original Stena name, so she could be Stena Carrier. Hope this helps. Dave


----------



## Vernal (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Dave
If I remember right that was the First ship the Stena Carrier that was on charter to Marine Atlantic then she was renamed Ulidia she is now called the Holger
Norm


----------



## Dave437 (Aug 29, 2006)

OK. I know the Ulidia was manned completely by British crew, whereas the Dalriada had a Swedish Master and a British "Staff Captain". The latter, (of which I was one) was a rotten job! The "Staff Captain" was responsible for the crew, the cargo, the maintenance, the stores, the feeding and all. The Swedish Master did the ship handling, the bit we all hankered after! Oh well, we got plenty of that later. Dave.


----------



## regis598 (May 22, 2011)

The Master of the Dalriada liked a drink as I recall and then insisted upon docking the vessel, normally with disasterous consequences.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

*DALRIADA type*



Vernal said:


> Does anybody know how many ships were built of this Class I Know of 3 :Stena Carrier,Dalriada,Anderida was there anymore
> Thanks
> Norm


Cannot answer in regard to other shipowners but Stena ordered 4 one of which was quickly purchased by her charterer.


7033202
F.12. STENA CARRIER (1) (1970 - 1974)
As built: 1,599g. 633n. 2,591d. 347' 5"(BB) x 52' 7" x 16' 2½".
Post 1989: 4,979g. 2,765n. 1,157d.
Two, 9-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (250 x 300mm) LDM-9 type (2,431 BHP) and two, 8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (250 x 300mm ) LDM-8 type (2,159 BHP) oil engines made by Normo-Gruppen AS, Bergen, one of each type geared to each of two screw shafts, with controllable pitch propellers, 4,590 BHP. 17 kts. Thwartship thrust propeller forward.
Ice strengthened, 16 berthed, 20 deck passengers / roro cargo / ferry, with a stern door / ramp.
30.4.1970: Launched by Kristiansands M.V. AS, Kristiansand (Yard No. 215), for Stena Ab, (Sten A. Olsson, manager), Sweden. 1.10.1970: Completed. 1974: Sold to Barclay's Export and Finance Company Ltd., (British Transport Ship Management (Scotland) Ltd., managers), London, and renamed ULIDIA. 1981: Sold to Corvo Shipping Inc., (Manta Line Inc., managers), Greece, and renamed AUTO TRADER. 1985: Sold to International Agency for Shipping & Trading Co., Egypt. 1986: Renamed RAGA QUEEN. 1988: Sold to AS Team Askoy, (Rutelaget Askoy-Bergen AS, managers), Norway, and renamed FJORDVEIEN. (replaced KYSTVEIEN see ship No.F.16). 1989: Sold to AS Rogaland Kystferer Ab, Norway. 1993: Sold to Rutelaget Askoy-Bergen AS. 1995: Sold to Ab Lillgard, Finland, and renamed FJARDVAGEN. 1995: Sold to Basto Fosen AS, Norway, and renamed HOLGER STJERN. 1999: Sold to Meridiano S.r.l., Lazzaro, Italy, and renamed HOLGER. 2005: Transferred to Turkey flag. 


7105081
F.13. STENA TRAILER (1) / DALRIADA (1971 - 1980)
1,600g. 627n. 2,540d. 347' 9"(BB) x 52' 7" x 16' 2½".
Two, 9-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (250 x 300mm) LDM-9 type (2,431 BHP) and two, 8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (250 x 300mm ) LDM-8 type (2,159 BHP) oil engines made by Normo-Gruppen AS, Bergen, one of each type geared to each of two screw shafts, with controllable pitch propellers, 4,590 BHP. 17 kts. Thwartship thrust propeller forward.
Ice strengthened, 16 berthed, 20 deck passengers / roro cargo / ferry, with a stern door / ramp.
27.2.1971: Launched as STENA TRAILER by Brodrene Lothe AS, Haugesund (Yard No. 31), for Stena Ab, (Sten A. Olsson, manager), Sweden. 12.6.1971: Completed as DALRIADA for charter to the British Railways Board, London.1980: Renamed VIKING TRADER. 1981: Renamed STENA TRADER. 1981: Sold to Finska Foretagsfinans Ab, (Oy Hango Ship Management Ab., managers), Finland. 1983: Sold to Soumen Yritsrahoitus Oy, (Finska Foretags Finans Ab), (Oy Hango Shipowners Ab, managers), Finland. 1984: Transferred to Swedish flag, (Oy Bore Line Ab., managers). 1985: Sold to Kalundborg Autotransport AS., Denmark, and renamed TRADER. 1985: Renamed TRAILER. 1986: Sold to Bente Orla Jorgensen, Denmark. 1991: Sold to C.I. Vance Investment Ltd., (Polish Scandinavia Shipping Lines Ltd., (Polska Skandynawia Linie Zeglugowe Sp.z.o.o.) managers), Bahamas, and renamed SARMACJA. 1992: Owners and managers both deleted by Lloyds Register and vessel transferred to Polish flag and renamed WOLIN. 1993: Sold to P. T. Perusahaan Angkutan Ferry (Jemla Ferry), Indonesia, and renamed MESUJI. 1993: Sold to Jemla Ferry, Jakarta. 1994: Renamed LAMPUNG. 


7105093
F.15. STUBBENKAMMER (1971)
As built: 1,920g. 810n. 1,746d. 409' 0"(BB) x 55' 0" x 16' 2½".
Post 1990: 6,665g. 3,182n. 3,120d.
Post 1998: 6,207g. 2,981n. 3,200d.
Post 1999: 6,665g. 3,182n. 3,200d.
Two, 9-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (250 x 300mm) LDM-9 type (2,431 BHP) and two, 8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (250 x 300mm ) LDM-8 type (2,159 BHP) oil engines made by Normo-Gruppen AS, Bergen, one of each type geared to each of two screw shafts, with controllable pitch propellers, 4,590 BHP. 17 kts. Thwartship thrust propeller forward.
Post 1985: Two, 8-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (280 x 360mm) Wichmann WX28V8 type oil engines made by AS Wichmann, Rubbestadneset, geared to twin shafts with controllable pitch propellers. 5,652 BHP. 14 kts. Thwartship thrust propeller forward.
Ice strengthened, 12 passengers / roro cargo / rail vehicles / ferry, with bow door / ramp, and stern door / ramp.
5.3.1971: Launched by Trosvik Verksted AS, Brevik (Yard No. 94), for Stena Line Ab, Sweden, for bareboat charter to Deutsche Reichsbahn, East Germany. 10.9.1971: Completed. 10.1971: Sold to charterers. 1983: Owners restyled, Government of the D. R. G., (Deutsche Reichsbahn), (G.D.R. State Railways). 1983: Sold to Fosen Mek. Verksted AS, Norway, and renamed FRENGENFJORD. 1984: Sold to Rutelagat Askoy-Bergen AS, Norway, and renamed KYSTVEIEN. 1985: Re-engined. 1988: Replaced by FJORDVEIEN, (see ship No.F.13), and sold to KS AS Scandi Line, Norway, and renamed BOHUS II. 1991: Sold to Vard AS (KS AS Scandi Line, managers), Norway. 1994: Sold to Elcana Maritime Inc., (Star Cruise Sendirian Berhad, managers), Panama, and renamed SUBIC ADVENTURE. 1995: Sold to Basto Fosen AS, Norway, and renamed EINAR TAMBARSKJELVE. 1997: Sold to Consolidada de Ferrys C. A., (CONFERRYS), Caracas, Venezuela, under St. Vincent & The Grenadines flag. 1998: Transferred to Venezuela flag, and renamed PETRONILA MATA. 

7222229
F.16. ANDERIDA (1972)
1,600g. 632n. 2,591d. 347' 9"(BB) x 52' 7" x 16' 2½".
Post 1999: 106.5 metres.
Two, 9-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (250 x 300mm) Normo LDM9 type (2,431 BHP) and two, 8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (250 x 300mm) Normo LDMC8 type (2,159 BHP) oil engines made by Normo-Gruppen AS, Bergen, one of each type geared to each of two screw shafts, with controllable pitch propellers, 4,590 BHP. 17 kts. Thwartship thrust propeller forward.
Ice strengthened, 16 berthed & 20 deck passengers / roro cargo / rail vehicle / ferry, with bow door / ramp and stern door / ramp.
11.12.1971: Launched by Trosvik Verksted AS, Brevik (Yard No. 95), for Stena Ab, Sweden. 28.4.1972: Completed. 1.5.1972: Sold to Carpass (Shipping) Company Ltd., London. 24.8.1972: Arrived at Dover at the end of delivery voyage. 1976: Transferred to British Railways Board. 1979: Transferred to Sealink (U.K.) Ltd. 1981: Sold to Covenant Shipping Inc., (Manta Line Inc., managers), Greece, and renamed TRUCK TRADER. 1984: Sold to Marlborough Sealink Ltd., Cyprus, and renamed SEALINK. 1985: Transferred to New Zealand flag. 1986: Reverted to the Cypriot flag, and renamed MIRELA. 1988: Sold to O/S. Cooperative de Trans Maritime et Aerien (C.T.M.A.), Canada and renamed C.T.M.A. VOYAGEUR. 1992: Sold to Navigation Madeleine Inc., Cap-aux-Meules QC, Canada (O/S Cooperative de Trans Maritime et Aerien (C.T.M.A.), managers).


----------

